# Linzertorte



## islander (Feb 6, 2001)

I am confused about what a Linzertorte is. Can anybody explain what it is supposed to look like as I have several recipes and they seem entirely different from each other. Thanks. Susan


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

Linzer tart main flavors:
hazelnut
cinnamon
lemon 
raspberry jelly


cb has the look down pat.

[ March 09, 2001: Message edited by: m brown ]


----------



## islander (Feb 6, 2001)

Thank you CB, M Brown and Crudeau for your informative responses. I enjoyed the Oregon Berry site, thanks Crudeau. Now, to the baking.........Thanks again. Susan


----------

